# Parametric Wall Art



## mikeCrafted (May 30, 2021)

Hello!
I recently came across these parametric wall art projects. I would love to build one for myself and eventually produce some more for sale. Does anyone have experience, whether such projects sell? I only saw some digital designs on Etsy, which made me a bit skeptical. I am based in Europe.
Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Mike.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

I found it very interesting that most of the listings were from Etsy or 3d sites.

I've made a couple of small ones as gifts but have never tried selling these types of patterns so no clue how well they sell. They are fun to make (patterns). 

Let us know how yours comes out. Pictures please! 

One of my 3d renders below.


----------



## mikeCrafted (May 30, 2021)

Thanks for sharing your experience! I am curious how you hung them on the wall. Do you have any pictures of that? Or is it just screwed to the wall in several places?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

mikeCrafted said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience! I am curious how you hung them on the wall. Do you have any pictures of that? Or is it just screwed to the wall in several places?


 Welcome to the forum, Mike.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

mikeCrafted said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience! I am curious how you hung them on the wall. Do you have any pictures of that? Or is it just screwed to the wall in several places?


Unfortunately, I don't have any pictures. Its been several years since I made them. They were really small and meant as accent decorations. Around 14 x 14 inches. So they could have been hung on the wall as a picture or placed on a stand. 

This is a pattern of one of the ones I made. (click on it for the full size pattern)


----------

